# 14' - 16' Jon Boat Mods



## Sureshot (May 10, 2009)

This is my first post to the forum. Sometime this week I'm going to be a proud owner of a Jon boat. I'm 17 years old, and me and a couple friends of mine are going to fix her up. She is a 1960 something, my mother grew up with it. My grandpa past away from alzheimers and its just sitting around, they're also giving me two outboard motors and a trolling motor. My friends and I consider ourselves to be realtivly skilled craftsmen. I was wondering what modifications i should do to this boat, i plan to make it like a bass boat type, radio, livewell, swivel seats, and what not.

Any photos, suggestions, or advice would be greatly appreciated. I love to fish and can't wait for this summer project of mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cheeseball (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site Sureshot! My condolences on the passing of your grandfather. Sounds like your new jon boat is sure to become a family heirloom. 

Let me ask a few questions about your new vessel. How long is it? How wide is it at the bottom backside (transom)? Do you have a trailer for it? What are the horse power ratings for the motors you have? And of course it won't be long before someone on this site will ask you to post some pictures of your boat. We love pics!

Read through the threads in this forum, including the Jon and V-hull section there are a ton of threads that cover all kinds of mods. I've gotten a lot of ideas for my project reading those. I would also suggest you look into a book titled "The 12-Volt Bible" it is a great book on wiring 12 volt systems for boats. There are other books that may be at your local library on the same subject. 

Good luck with your boat restoration and keep us updated.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 10, 2009)

Click the link in my signature to see mine. I'm 16, so your not the only youngun on here. 

Figure out what you want the boat to do for you. Tournament fish big water, fish electric only tournaments, fun fish electric only waters etc. That will be the starting point to see what you need to do to it. 

Post some pictures of it. What motors are you getting? 

Don't get overwhelmed. Motor repair and electrical and all that garbage is actually laughably simple. The biggest thing is people feeling that it is more complicated than it really is.


----------



## ben2go (May 10, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

Post pics and we can offer up sum options.


----------



## grizzly (May 11, 2009)

Welcome! that story is about the same as mine, makes me think i'll keep the boat and pass it on again. like they said, just browse through these builds and come up with what will work for you. wont take long or much money til you've got a real nice fishing boat. keep us posted, (dont forget the pics)


----------



## Sureshot (May 11, 2009)

Well maybe I should've waited for the post but I actually find out more about it tonight. By the end of the week I should have pictures up and be able to answer all your questions, and I definatly appreciate your help. In the mean time I will look throughout the forumfor ideas. 

Thanks, 
Evan


----------

